

Beaker – The data scientist's laboratory - william_stranix
https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-notebook

======
perrygeo
Looks like an interesting competitor to IPython/Jupyter notebooks. But they
basically do the same thing - at first glance I can't really identify any
significant differences. It would be nice if the website would clearly answer
the question "Why choose Beaker over the more established alternatives"

